# Spilo



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

He guys!!

Just bought a spilo 2 days ago.
But there is this one thing.
Most of the time hes just hanging in a corner of the tank (near bottem).
And he just flips over.
Not like completly upside down but more on his side.

Ivé checked everything.
The water grades are good.
There is enough O2
He feeds well.
Colors are good.

Could it be just stress.
He can hide in long plants ive darkend the light of the tank.
I don't know and im just worried cause it's so difficult to get a serra in the Netherlands.
And i am very fond of the fish (after 2days) lol

tyvm1

Sid.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's completely normal. Give it time to adjust to his new surrounding. He'll eventually come out of it.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

As rchan11 said its completely normal. Some fish take up to a few months for them to actually come out and swim in front of you. Is it eating in front of you?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Some fish get that way when they're moved. One of mine was like that as a result of stress and I thought he was dead a couple of times. Even nudging him with the gravel vac wouldn't get a response. It'll go away probably within a week, though he'll likely be skittish longer than that


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> Is it eating in front of you?


No but as soon as i tutn out the light the carnage begins.
He ate 3 feeders in 2 days thats a good sign though?


----------

